# [SOLVED] [NTP]  no server suitable for synchronization found

## psotnik

Witam mam duzy problem z postawienien servert czasu we własnej sieci LAN, niby prosta czynność ale od paru dni wykładam się na niej  :Sad: 

Robiłem wg http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

Na jednym z hostów uruchomilem ntpd, jego plik konfiguracyjny:

```
 

#server         ntp.example.tld         iburst

server pool.ntp.org

# you should not need to modify the following paths

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

#server ntplocal.example.com prefer

#server timeserver.example.org

# Warning: Using default NTP settings will leave your NTP

# server accessible to all hosts on the Internet.

# If you want to deny all machines (including your own)

# from accessing the NTP server, uncomment:

#restrict default ignore

# To deny other machines from changing the

# configuration but allow localhost:

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

# To allow machines within your network to synchronize

# their clocks with your server, but ensure they are

# not allowed to configure the server or used as peers

# to synchronize against, uncomment this line.

#

#restrict 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap

restrict default ignore

restrict 10.0.0.0 mask 255.255.255.240  notrust nomodify notrap

"/etc/ntp.conf" 50L, 1540C 

```

oczywiscie dodałem jest  ntp-client aby podczas startu synchronizował czas, 

Wg. zaleceń chce aby inne hosty z LANu synchronizowały czas z moim "prywatnym" serwerem.

Po zinstalowaniu ntp klienta zmodyfikowalem nastepujaca

```

# /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

#NTPCLIENT_OPTS=" -b -u ntp.task.gda.pl  pl.pool.ntp.org"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS=" -b -u 10.0.0.2"

NTPCLIENT_TIMEOUT=60

```

Gdzie 10.0.0.2 do "prywatny" server z ntp.

Jednak ciągle dostaje na klientach błąd

```

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

21 Apr 11:41:38 ntpdate[15615]: no server suitable for synchronization found

 * Failed to set clock  

```

Co robie nie tak? ntp-clietn z publicznymi serverami synchronizuje się bez problemu,  Na serwerze ntp nie ma firewall, zreszta na kilku hostach prubowalem i zawsze jest ten sam bug  :Sad: 

----------

## psycepa

tak przejzalem pare conifgow wystawionych gdzies na sieci i rzuca mi sie w oczy jedno

```
-b blabla.blabla.com
```

i 

```
-u 192.168.3.3
```

moze wlasnie to treba zmienic w configu ? tak tylko zgaduje bo sam tego nie mam, zamiast -b -u zostaw samo -u

pozdrawiam

ps 

a te komputery widza w ogole ten twoj  ? mozesz z klientow go spingowac ? :Wink: 

----------

## milu

Czy porty 123(tcp i udp) są dostępne z sieci wewnętrzej czy też są zablokowane przez iptables?

----------

## psotnik

niesteyt bez -b nie podzialalo   :Sad: 

na serwerze :

```

cat /etc/services |grep ntp

nntp            119/tcp         readnews untp   # Network News Transfer Protocol

nntp            119/udp         readnews untp

ntp             123/tcp                         # Network Time Protocol

ntp             123/udp

nntps           563/tcp         snntp           # NNTP over SSL

nntps           563/udp         snntp

trnsprntproxy   3346/tcp                        # Transparent Proxy

trnsprntproxy   3346/udp

```

to mnie zastanawia bardzo

```

tcpdump |grep -i ntp

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

15:42:52.031230 IP styks.1026 > 10.0.0.2.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:42:52.604726 IP 10.0.0.2.ntp > styks.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:42:52.604950 IP styks > 10.0.0.2: ICMP styks udp port ntp unreachable, length 84

15:42:53.031533 IP styks.1026 > 10.0.0.2.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:42:54.031909 IP styks.1026 > 10.0.0.2.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:42:55.032288 IP styks.1026 > 10.0.0.2.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:43:56.606822 IP 10.0.0.2.ntp > styks.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:43:56.607292 IP styks > 10.0.0.2: ICMP styks udp port ntp unreachable, length 84

15:45:01.612960 IP 10.0.0.2.ntp > styks.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48

15:45:01.613198 IP styks > 10.0.0.2: ICMP styks udp port ntp unreachable, length 84

```

styks to host, klient o IP 10.0.0.1 na serwerze (IP 10.0.0.2 nie ma zadnych regol firewall)

```

iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

----------

## psotnik

problem nie do rozwiazania  :Sad:  a godne polecenie alternatywy tzn server czasu i klient prostu w obsludze  :Question:  Jakiego softu w tym celu poza paczka ntp uzywacie  :Question: 

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> problem nie do rozwiazania  a godne polecenie alternatywy tzn server czasu i klient prostu w obsludze  Jakiego softu w tym celu poza paczka ntp uzywacie 

 

staram sie i nie mogę zrozumieć powyższych zdań   :Confused: 

a wracając do tematu: czy serwer ntp na pewno działa?

bo to że w /etc/services coś o ntp pisze, wcale o tym nie świadczy.

----------

## sir KAT

U mnie wszystko działa przy domyślnej konfiguracji, jedynie co zmieniłem to adresy hostów i zezwolenie na synchronizację odpowiednim adresom.

Aha oczywiście serwer główny dopiero pozwoli się synchronizować od siebie gdy sam się zsynchronizuje, u mnie to trwało chyba kilkanaście minut (będzie to widać w logach: kernel synchronization disabled czy jakoś tak)

----------

## psotnik

hehehe o czekeaniu nie pomyslalem   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sprawdze

ps. rozwiniięcie moje mysli: czy poza ntp standardowym uzyskanym przez emerge ntp sa jakies alternatywy?tak jak pin i mutte   :Very Happy: 

----

widze blad ale nie wiem dlaczego

```

nmap -P0 styks

Starting Nmap 4.01 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-04-26 20:49 CEST

Interesting ports on styks (10.0.0.1):

(The 1667 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT     STATE SERVICE

22/tcp   open  ssh

111/tcp  open  rpcbind

674/tcp  open  acap

2049/tcp open  nfs

4000/tcp open  remoteanything

Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.145 seconds

```

----------

## psotnik

ok zakoncze ten temat bo go troche sie juz sam pogubilem w tym.

Zrobilme tak:

zakomentowalem wszystkie restrict, jutro obczaje jak ustawic poziom bezpieczenstwa   :Embarassed: 

zut oka na logi, czekalem tak jak mi radziliscie, cierpliwosc nie jest moija domena  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

26 Apr 21:03:07 ntpd[7896]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

26 Apr 21:07:29 ntpd[8029]: synchronized to 153.19.250.123, stratum 2

26 Apr 21:07:29 ntpd[8029]: kernel time sync disabled 0041

26 Apr 21:09:30 ntpd[8029]: ntpd exiting on signal 15

26 Apr 21:13:52 ntpd[8414]: synchronized to 153.19.250.123, stratum 2

26 Apr 21:13:52 ntpd[8414]: kernel time sync disabled 0041

26 Apr 21:19:10 ntpd[8414]: kernel time sync enabled 0001

```

teraz ntp-client dziala   :Cool:  mimo ze nmap nie pokazuje otwartego portu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

dziwny jest ten swiat   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raku

nmap skanował ci porty tcp, serwer czasu działa na udp

----------

## psotnik

 :Embarassed: 

@Raku nie widze w manie przlacznika na porty udp, --allports tez nie pokazuje mi zadnych zmina w stosunku to -P0

----------

